# What have you done to or with your splitter today?



## VirginiaIron (Oct 14, 2017)

My  lift was sinking very noticeably so I figured it was the valve or the cylinder. The new valve and cylinder are about six months old.  I got a new valve and replaced it and so far my lift/table isn't sinking anymore.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 14, 2017)

Pouring here on Michigan, so absolutely nothing.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Oct 14, 2017)

My wood stacks are all full so I've put my splitter away for the winter (after rubbing exposed metal surfaces with an oily rag to keep corrosion at bay). But I still like to look after the motor through the winter to insure it will be a strong runner when I need it in the springtime. Today I made it some delicious pork and posole stew to help keep it strong. M-m-mmm


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 14, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> My wood stacks are all full so I've put my splitter away for the winter (after rubbing exposed metal surfaces with an oily rag to keep corrosion at bay). But I still like to look after the motor through the winter to insure it will be a strong runner when I need it in the springtime. Today I made it some delicious pork and posole stew to help keep it strong. M-m-mmm


In the words of Andy Taylor "M-m-mmm ain't Bee!"


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.foodiecrush.com/crockpot-pork-posole-stew-recipe/


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Oct 14, 2017)

Pulled out the splitters last week.. got a parts order together. Will be doing a full service to the splitters tomorrow. Getting ready for splitting season to start.. should start splitting right after thanksgiving.. my plan is that i start splitting and replace the wood as i burn it..
The oil was changed prior to storing it for the summer.. so i am doing the hydraulic filter, plug, check all the fittings. Replace the air filter, add new hydrologic fluid 
I did the saws last week.. there ready to go.. we start cutting the log lenth down to rounds this week.


----------



## GadDummit (Oct 14, 2017)

I sharpened my blade today preparing for winter. It was a bit rusty, but strong as ever. Now if i just had some rounds to run through it.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 14, 2017)

I didn't do it today, but last year I changed the filter and hydraulic fluid. I replaced the hydraulic fluid with automatic transmission fluid, and it made a huge difference with cold weather starts. It's a 22 ton Huskee from TSC.


----------



## nathan125 (Oct 15, 2017)

My splitter just got built and in use today the ram retracted halfway back into the cylinder then stopped.. Now it won't go in or out.... engine still runs. maybe it's got a kinked hose?
fun times. New to this so problem solving this will be painful.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 15, 2017)

nathan125 said:


> My splitter just got built and in use today the ram retracted halfway back into the cylinder then stopped.. Now it won't go in or out.... engine still runs. maybe it's got a kinked hose?
> fun times. New to this so problem solving this will be painful.


Do you have enough fluid?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 15, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> I didn't do it today, but last year I changed the filter and hydraulic fluid. I replaced the hydraulic fluid with automatic transmission fluid, and it made a huge difference with cold weather starts. It's a 22 ton Huskee from TSC.


I think my unit had ATF in it back in the 90's but I changed it to clear hydro fluid. Did the ATF speed up the cycle time?


----------



## nathan125 (Oct 15, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Do you have enough fluid?


Yes, it has at least 10 gallons.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Oct 15, 2017)

nathan125 said:


> My splitter just got built and in use today the ram retracted halfway back into the cylinder then stopped.. Now it won't go in or out.... engine still runs. maybe it's got a kinked hose?
> fun times. New to this so problem solving this will be painful.



Your better off posting a new thread on your splitter
Be kind. . Dont jack this guys thread 
By posting this separately you would also get much more help


----------



## triptester (Oct 15, 2017)

Check the coupling between the pump and engine and the tank vent.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 15, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I think my unit had ATF in it back in the 90's but I changed it to clear hydro fluid. Did the ATF speed up the cycle time?



No not appreciably, but my splitter always started hard when it was below 40 degrees. Not sure if the guys that assembled it put the wrong fluid in it or what. It wanted to start, but then seemed like the pump dragged it down. ATF took care of that problem.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 15, 2017)

HF had some 6gage jumper cables for $16.99. I purchased a set today to use for my electric start on the ***PRWEDATOR***......powering my splitter. Hope to install this and the battery tomorrow.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Oct 15, 2017)

This will be my first full service of my splitters.. i obviously change the oil yearly, but first time changing the filter for the hydraulics,  doing the plug  ect... both are new..


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2017)

I walked by and gave it a swift kick in the resevoir and a stearn look. I have no doubt that it will work on command.


----------



## jetsam (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't kick my splitter! It has always been good with 2 exceptions, and I didn't have to buy parts for either one!


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2017)

jetsam said:


> I don't kick my splitter!



I brought it into this world, and I can take it out.


----------



## jetsam (Oct 15, 2017)

Jags said:


> I brought it into this world, and I can take it out.



I always carry a Leatherman. Occasionally I have been able to waggle it at a malfunctioning device to cause it to start working for my wife. I tell her it's because all the appliances know I'm one second away from coming at them with a screwdriver at all times. She is starting to believe.


----------



## highanddryinco (Oct 15, 2017)

I cooked her a pizza.


----------



## highanddryinco (Oct 16, 2017)

Of course then I showed her the post by @Ashful over on the "Splitting Axe Redux" thread.


----------



## nathan125 (Oct 17, 2017)

triptester said:


> Check the coupling between the pump and engine and the tank vent.


The spider appears to be all chewed up, think you were onto something. thank you
Will get a new part and I will report back!


----------



## Dobish (Oct 18, 2017)

i split some wood with it! I do need to change the oil, and probably add in some hydraulic oil. Its a touch low, and I noticed that it is starting to bog down a little bit....


----------



## Dobish (Oct 18, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> This will be my first full service of my splitters.. i obviously change the oil yearly, but first time changing the filter for the hydraulics,  doing the plug  ect... both are new..


let me know how it goes!


----------



## NickDL (Oct 19, 2017)

Well today I was a complete idiot and pulled the pivot pin out of my splitter. Needless to say, that didn't work out so well for splitting wood today. Of course I was home by myself, so no help.

After my son got home from school, I had him drive the X534 over to the splitter & hook up a ratchet strap. Within a couple of minutes, the splitter was back together. I can't believe that I did something so stupid, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 19, 2017)

Looked at it, as it is under a tarp.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 19, 2017)

NickDL said:


> Well today I was a complete idiot and pulled the pivot pin out of my splitter. Needless to say, that didn't work out so well for splitting wood today. Of course I was home by myself, so no help.
> 
> After my son got home from school, I had him drive the X534 over to the splitter & hook up a ratchet strap. Within a couple of minutes, the splitter was back together. I can't believe that I did something so stupid,
> 
> ...


Oh, so sorry. Although you might be onto something there. Some splitters have a diagonal set up like that, I guess, instead of a log lift. I would much rather operate a splitter in that position than the vertical position because it has the potential of holding the log.
When you pulled the pivot pin, did you think you were pulling the regular pin to raise the splitter in a vertical position?


----------



## NickDL (Oct 19, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Oh, so sorry. Although you might be onto something there. Some splitters have a diagonal set up like that, I guess, instead of a log lift. I would much rather operate a splitter in that position than the vertical position because it has the potential of holding the log.
> When you pulled the pivot pin, did you think you were pulling the regular pin to raise the splitter in a vertical position?


Yep, I did. I don't know why, other than the pin has a really large handle and a cotter pin to pull. At the time it just seemed right. I'll have to try to get a picture of the pin the next time that I'm off. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 20, 2017)

NickDL said:


> Yep, I did. I don't know why, other than the pin has a really large handle and a cotter pin to pull. At the time it just seemed right. I'll have to try to get a picture of the pin the next time that I'm off.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Brain fart, nothing more, we've all done stuff like that. Like wondering why my newly sharpened chain barely scores the bark, only to find out I've put it on backwards. Derp


----------



## fbelec (Oct 20, 2017)

split some yesterday and kept having to restart to figure i need to rebuild the carb. sodbuster i did that yesterday also. da which way did he go louey. i started looking around to see if other people were noticing that i was a dope


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 20, 2017)

fbelec said:


> split some yesterday and kept having to restart to figure i need to rebuild the carb. sodbuster i did that yesterday also. da which way did he go louey. i started looking around to see if other people were noticing that i was a dope




I'd first pull the fuel line off the carb to make sure your have good flow. If you have flow, drop the bowl, and check for crap in the bottom of the carb bowl. Finally either take compressed air or a small wire like a pipe cleaner and clear your main jet. That will solve 90% of stalling issues.


----------



## NickDL (Oct 20, 2017)

Here is the picture of the pin that I pulled. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 20, 2017)

Is there clearance between the outer U and the inner plate where you could move the pin hole one way or another to lighten or heavy-up the beam during tilt mode? Do the nuts hit the U bracket?

The reason I ask is that it might be better to have a bolt and nut in this location rather than an easily pulled pin, unless you can conveniently change the balance on the beam.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 20, 2017)

highanddryinco said:


> Of course then I showed her the post by @Ashful over on the "Splitting Axe Redux" thread.



Link, please.  I say far too many offensive things, to even try keeping track.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/splitting-axe-redux.162418/page-2 POST # 29



Ashful said:


> Careful, there, jetsam.  After six months of it, she'll in the best shape of her life:
> 
> View attachment 201317
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashful (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh, yes... fond memories.


----------



## NickDL (Oct 20, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Is there clearance between the outer U and the inner plate where you could move the pin hole one way or another to lighten or heavy-up the beam during tilt mode? Do the nuts hit the U bracket?
> 
> The reason I ask is that it might be better to have a bolt and nut in this location rather than an easily pulled pin, unless you can conveniently change the balance on the beam.



It looks like I might be able to position the beam into the other hole. I guess that it would put the motor further out of harms way if I shifted the beam down to the next hole. With the pin in the current hole, it goes to vertical position perfectly.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 21, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> I'd first pull the fuel line off the carb to make sure your have good flow. If you have flow, drop the bowl, and check for crap in the bottom of the carb bowl. Finally either take compressed air or a small wire like a pipe cleaner and clear your main jet. That will solve 90% of stalling issues.



i'm not a fan of the design. the carb sits and is screwed to the fuel tank. i took off the carb a week ago to check that problem it is a tube with a screen and i did clean the screen but i think i nicked the gasket so i'll  replace it.  bad b+s design. i can't even tighten up one of the intake manifold bolts it's buried can't use a socket or a wrench

frank


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 21, 2017)

You'll need something smaller than a pipe cleaner to clean the carb. I run ethanol mixed fuel with stabilizers and I run my carb dry with every shutdown for these reasons. Your tank is below the pickup and connected to the carb, put just enough fuel in it to get the job done or purchase non ethanol fuels or make sure your stabilizer is mixed to its fullest ratio.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Oct 21, 2017)

Take stranded copper wire , I like to take a strand or 2 or 3 and twist them together to clean passages. Works spectacular.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 23, 2017)

I haven't seen mine for a month. I left it back in the woods at the last tree I cut up & split, while I got caught up on my hauling & piling. Think I will be giving it a last go in the next week or so before it gets tarped for the winter.

If you change 'today' to 'this summer' - I had a hose start spraying fluid a couple three months ago, short one from valve to wedge end of the cylinder. So that got removed for a new one. Which led to discovering my fluid was pretty well garbaged - all kinds of watery nasty stuff in there, looked like liquid cotton candy. So that led to getting a new filter & 5 gallon pail of ATF & changing the fluid while I was at it with the hose change. Adjusted the detent release after I got it going again. Made quite a difference, silky smooth now. Then I had a flat tire appear a couple weeks after that when towing from one spot to another. Had to bring it out with me & reseat the bead - so it might be waiting for me with a flat tire again. But that has led to plans to getting bigger wheels for it - original tires are pretty checked looking.

Got some dirty gas that needed carb disassembly at the first of the year & periodic carb draining since.

That's been my year...


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Oct 24, 2017)

I looked at it ....


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 27, 2017)

Im planning on splitting tomorrow and testing my log stop. I will try to get my lovely assistant to film me while i keep in mind this equipment requires respect too. I saw a YouTube video where the guy crushed his fingers. It was not pretty and one might think how in the world did that happen.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 28, 2017)

I split a small pile of wood and had the chance to test my log stop. The log stop is a very nice feature and I feel it is a must have if you have a log lift.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Oct 29, 2017)

That thing is a beast. Truck looks good loaded down with the hounds. And the splitter looks great. Ready for business


----------



## fbelec (Oct 30, 2017)

nice looking crew


----------



## SuperSpy (Nov 1, 2017)

Does staring at it on Amazon count?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 4, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I split a small pile of wood and had the chance to test my log stop. The log stop is a very nice feature and I feel it is a must have if you have a log lift.



I tried posting these the other day but somehow I was not able to complete the downloads.


VirginiaIron said:


> I split a small pile of wood and had the chance to test my log stop. The log stop is a very nice feature and I feel it is a must have if you have a log lift.



I tried moving my splitter by hand and then tried out the wing and my new log stop.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2017)

Split wood.


----------



## johneh (Nov 4, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Split wood.



Me also


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 5, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I tried posting these the other day but somehow I was not able to complete the downloads.
> 
> 
> I tried moving my splitter by hand and then tried out the wing and my new log stop.




Man, what a beast, nice splitter, never have to hoist those huge rounds up on to the splitter, I like it.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 6, 2017)

I finally got around to putting the tarp back on it


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 6, 2017)

Dobish said:


> I finally got around to putting the tarp back on it



Im thinking about a tarp of some sort also. The equipment in the garage looks close to new even though they are almost and more than two decades old. Keeping the weather off of the equipment is so much helpful to the life of the equipment.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 6, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Im thinking about a tarp of some sort also. The equipment in the garage looks close to new even though they are almost and more than two decades old. Keeping the weather off of the equipment is so much helpful to the life of the equipment.


i've been thinking about building a little shed to store it in down by the processing area...


----------



## DodgyNomad (Nov 9, 2017)

I split and stacked about 2 cord today.  My little speeco still running as good as new!


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Nov 9, 2017)

Going to a sale on Saturday and this monster might follow me home...


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2017)

Lloyd - take a good look at the pump.  PTO pumps can be a wide range of sizes and pressures.  On the plus side they are usually a single stage because power (HP) is typically not an issue. If that cylinder is as big as it looks (I would guess a 5 or 6”), you will want a pump that runs 16GPM.  Even higher would be better or its going to be painfully slow.

V-iron - Splitter is looking good, man.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't plan to run it by pto. But I hear ya probly won't use that cylnder either , more so looking to use it to make a different splitter, but most likely it will go for more than I want to spend.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 9, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Going to a sale on Saturday and this monster might follow me home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is truly huge. I like!


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Nov 9, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> This is truly huge. I like!



The auctioneer listed it as a 140 ton splitter. For some reason I think that's false. More like 40 I'm thinking. The guy also has a hydraulic pump from a aircraft carrier it's the size of a pickup truck, I should buy both. Haha


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2017)

...I am thinking multi-split box wedge with a flat top and an arm that works with cylinder to pull the remaining log part back on the beam.  Outfeed conveyor. Log lifter and mini fridge.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 9, 2017)

Jags said:


> ...I am thinking multi-split box wedge with a flat top and an arm that works with cylinder to pull the remaining log part back on the beam.  Outfeed conveyor. Log lifter and mini fridge.


.... And car crusher!


----------



## johneh (Nov 9, 2017)

Freezing rain and snow tonight  Put 
mine away


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 10, 2017)

Put a big dead ash on the ground.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 10, 2017)

Medic21 said:


> Put a big dead ash on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You've got to love it, no limbing, or bark, straight to the honey.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Nov 10, 2017)

Gave the TWP-1 some TLC tonight.  New air filter, carb, checked the hydraulic fluid level, aired up the tires to spec. Hopefully going to get 3 cord split up and stored tomorrow for winter of 2019-20.


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> You've got to love it, no limbing, or bark, straight to the honey.



I'm sitting good for a couple of seasons.  All this is headed to a couple neighbors that can't cut anymore.  Great morning in the woods with good friends and my dad.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 11, 2017)

Medic21 said:


> I'm sitting good for a couple of seasons.  All this is headed to a couple neighbors that can't cut anymore.  Great morning in the woods with good friends and my dad.



Your a good neighbor..


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> Your a good neighbor..



That's just what we do out here.  I grew up hunting, fishing, and camping in all these woods.  Now it's time to return that generosity to the land owners that let us "kids" use their lands.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Nov 13, 2017)

vtwoodheater said:


> Gave the TWP-1 some TLC tonight.  New air filter, carb, checked the hydraulic fluid level, aired up the tires to spec. Hopefully going to get 3 cord split up and stored tomorrow for winter of 2019-20.




So the three cord didn't happen Saturday.  11 degrees out with 25 mph wind gusts.  I worked in the garage instead.

I am starting to like the luxury of being two years ahead on wood.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 15, 2017)

Brought it over to my friends house,  I've still got two or more cords waiting to be stacked


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 18, 2017)

Yesterday and today I split up some of the larger trees I layed down on Saturday.

Those rounds that I could roll downhill were a breeze, but going uphill is another story.

It's time for a winch, and tongs.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 18, 2017)

After a few years years of choking big logs with 5/16" chains, I just bought my first pair of big tongs.  Haven't used them yet, but I'm sure I will over the holiday vacation.  Can't wait to stop passing choker chains under logs, as that is the one thing that wears me out more than anything else, on wood skidding days.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 18, 2017)

Ashful said:


> After a few years years of choking big logs with 5/16" chains, I just bought my first pair of big tongs.  Haven't used them yet, but I'm sure I will over the holiday vacation.  Can't wait to stop passing choker chains under logs, as that is the one thing that wears me out more than anything else, on wood skidding days.


It does get old...may try a set myself.


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 18, 2017)

Ashful said:


> After a few years years of choking big logs with 5/16" chains, I just bought my first pair of big tongs.  Haven't used them yet, but I'm sure I will over the holiday vacation.  Can't wait to stop passing choker chains under logs, as that is the one thing that wears me out more than anything else, on wood skidding days.



Where and what kind did you get Ashful?


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2017)

Splitter is in bed now . . . waiting until Spring and no snow until I fire it up again.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 19, 2017)

Ashful said:


> After a few years years of choking big logs with 5/16" chains, I just bought my first pair of big tongs.  Haven't used them yet, but I'm sure I will over the holiday vacation.  Can't wait to stop passing choker chains under logs, as that is the one thing that wears me out more than anything else, on wood skidding days.


I cut mine into pieces and I couldn't believe how much more energy it took to roll them up hill. The last time I rolled them up hill was a mistake on my part but this time I wanted to preserve the appearance of the area I was in- maybe it was still my mistake as it wears me out, haha.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 19, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> Where and what kind did you get Ashful?



Despite some mixed reviews, I decided to try these:

Heavy Duty, SOLID STEEL 32" Swivel Skidding Tongs, for Logging, Forester, Timber Cutting https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EGLM0Y2/?tag=hearthamazon-20

Mine arrived sharp, and seemingly well-built.  I’ll be sure to let you know how they work soon, I usually start cutting in January.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 19, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Splitter is in bed now . . . waiting until Spring and no snow until I fire it up again.



Mine too - tucked it in this past Saturday.


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 19, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Despite some mixed reviews, I decided to try these:
> 
> Heavy Duty, SOLID STEEL 32" Swivel Skidding Tongs, for Logging, Forester, Timber Cutting https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EGLM0Y2/?tag=hearthamazon-20
> 
> Mine arrived sharp, and seemingly well-built.  I’ll be sure to let you know how they work soon, I usually start cutting in January.



I would completely discount that first review, some people groan about anything. If their dull grab a grinder, and in 30 seconds, their sharp. Look nice.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 19, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Splitter is in bed now . . . waiting until Spring and no snow until I fire it up again.


 I cut and split year round but really ramp it up when the ground freezes and allows access across crop fields to wood lots.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> I cut and split year round but really ramp it up when the ground freezes and allows access across crop fields to wood lots.



Too much snow here . . . a couple more inches and we'll start seeing a lot more folks riding their sleds locally. Up north they're riding already.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 19, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> I would completely discount that first review, some people groan about anything. If their dull grab a grinder, and in 30 seconds, their sharp. Look nice.


I only observed two reviews at that link. I dismiss all ratings that do not go into detail, unless there are many reviews that are either positive OR negative.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 19, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Too much snow here . . . a couple more inches and we'll start seeing a lot more folks riding their sleds locally. Up north they're riding already.


Never thought about your location...we do not get that kind of snow thank god!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 20, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> Never thought about your location...we do not get that kind of snow thank god!



Ah, you don't know what you are missing. Riding my snowmobile is one of my favorite things to do in the winter . . . which is why I look forward to the season so much . . . second favorite thing is sitting in front of a roaring fire on a cold, winter night.


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 20, 2017)

I like doing It in the snow. frozen ground in jan/feb is better than the swamp a couple feet of snow turns into in spring. plus I get to feel like I need to do something outside. not much to do otherwise, atv trails are closed


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 20, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Ah, you don't know what you are missing. Riding my snowmobile is one of my favorite things to do in the winter . . . which is why I look forward to the season so much . . . second favorite thing is sitting in front of a roaring fire on a cold, winter night.


Years ago when we had regular winters here and regular snow fall snowmobiling was the thing to do...miss those days.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 21, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> second favorite thing is sitting in front of a roaring fire on a cold, winter night.



Add a nice snifter of cognac, and I’d reverse that order.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 21, 2017)

jwfirebird said:


> I like doing It in the snow. frozen ground in jan/feb is better than the swamp a couple feet of snow turns into in spring. plus I get to feel like I need to do something outside. not much to do otherwise, atv trails are closed



Ditto.  I do all of my felling, skidding, hauling, and bucking in Jan-March each year.  I can fell, skid, and haul 2 cords per day, so it really just comes down to setting aside three or four Saturdays, each winter.

The only obstacle, as I age, is going from “sitting at desk” mode to “lumberjack” mode.  It used to happen seamlessly in my 30’s... now it’s a little more painful.


----------



## jetsam (Dec 21, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Ditto.  I do all of my felling, skidding, hauling, and bucking in Jan-March each year.  I can fell, skid, and haul 2 cords per day, so it really just comes down to setting aside three or four Saturdays, each winter.
> 
> The only obstacle, as I age, is going from “sitting at desk” mode to “lumberjack” mode.  It used to happen seamlessly in my 30’s... now it’s a little more painful.



Jeez. I'm currently sitting down "for a minute" waiting for the naproxen sodium to kick in before I go outside....   meh.

I really should be getting in some wood for 3 years out, but I'm going to do the brakes on one of the cars and work on the hydraulics on the plow truck instead!


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 21, 2017)

i can never get ahead, always more important seems like, been pretty decent here but ive had to work on the wifes fuel pump, seems never ending. 

i normally try to spread it out so i will work one sat then recoup, i dont hurry, seems to save the body better.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2017)

We still don't have much snow so I split some cherry today.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 22, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Yesterday and today I split up some of the larger trees I layed down on Saturday.
> 
> Those rounds that I could roll downhill were a breeze, but going uphill is another story.
> 
> It's time for a winch, and tongs.


I ordered a 16 and 32 inch set from Northern Tool. They don't have swivels but after seeing a larger number of positive reviews. I figured I would try them and add a swivel if needed.
EDIT: updated incorrect information

https://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200640284_200640284?adv=false&cm_mmc=Housefile-_-RECEIVED-_-707-_-CONF

32 does not have a swivel

https://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200612326_200612326?adv=false&cm_mmc=Google-pla&gclid=Cj0KCQiA9_LRBRDZARIsAAcLXjfJadujWQkJqb8SBeZXn3TvMSXHaDkX9iWUXiA8oo6Yjdqld5yCagEaAiYXEALw_wcB&utm_campaign=Roughneck Logging&utm_content=38563&utm_medium=Logging &gt; Log Skidding + Lifting &gt; Log Skidding&utm_source=Google_PLA


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 22, 2017)

Plus a 5 year LIMITED warranty


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 26, 2017)

I split up another tree and I operated the splitter from the left side which made me very mindful of the speed of the lift. So..., I installed the travel limiter for the lever afterwards.
The limiter came out real good and simpler than the spring loaded version I had in my head. The limiter is still adjustable for wear and I used a 3/4 hose as a bumper which is nice because it compresses. EDIT: I tried this out afterwards and the lift operates real smooth with a heavy log- no more torquing the beam or scaring me as the lift rises.

And my RoughNeck 32 inch tongs were delivered today. I decided on the RN due to the price, reviews, warranty, and angle of the hooks.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey guys, follow up on the tongs.  They worked AWESOME!  Seriously cut down on my work time, skidding a few cords out of the woods today, and hauling some of it home.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/got-trailer-need-winch.160211/page-2


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 3, 2018)

I put a small platform adjacent to my log stop, now the splits don't fall on my feet. Also, I put a receiver hitch on the rear of my small trailer so that I can pull the splitter behind it and save some time with staging.


----------



## Knuckles75 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm prepping to start cutting up the frankensplitter. The I beam is 12' long and I don't like the detent/tank/motor layout. I have all the parts to build a second splitter and I'm going to make one of them with vertical split capabilities. Both will be 30 ton. I have a motor on a snowblower (auger is all fubar, but the drive transmission works great) so I've toyed with the idea of leaving the motor on the blower, pulling the auger and mounting the pump to it, mounting the blower to the I beam with a pivot and being able to drive it around where I need it. Lol.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 5, 2018)

Knuckles75 said:


> I'm prepping to start cutting up the frankensplitter. The I beam is 12' long and I don't like the detent/tank/motor layout. I have all the parts to build a second splitter and I'm going to make one of them with vertical split capabilities. Both will be 30 ton. I have a motor on a snowblower (auger is all fubar, but the drive transmission works great) so I've toyed with the idea of leaving the motor on the blower, pulling the auger and mounting the pump to it, mounting the blower to the I beam with a pivot and being able to drive it around where I need it. Lol.


Any progress?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 5, 2018)

I installed a tool box and spacer at my log stop. The splits were getting caught in the opening. I added some stiffeners to my beam to prevent the bounce/torque when lifting larger rounds. I added another support jack and changed out the front jack stud to a wheel.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 5, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> I installed a tool box and spacer at my log stop. The splits were getting caught in the opening. I added some stiffeners to my beam to prevent the bounce/torque when lifting larger rounds. I added another support jack and changed out the front jack stud to a wheel.
> 
> View attachment 232448



Now that's a splitter, holy crap!!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 5, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> Now that's a splitter, holy crap!!



Thanks.

Its back to the drawing board; I forgot the cup holder. All of that for nothing.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 6, 2018)

added a work table to the other side of the splitter. 




My splitter is a dirty hands tools, and the new table is county line , but it was cheaper and holds the logs better .
I mostly added it to protect the filter casting from dropped rounds 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'm jealous of all of you with snow, here in Haverhill I don't expect any until January , if I'm lucky


----------



## fbelec (Nov 7, 2018)

you mean we're all lucky if we don't have any snow till then

your neighbor here in chelmsford


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 11, 2018)

fbelec said:


> you mean we're all lucky if we don't have any snow till then
> 
> your neighbor here in chelmsford


Not the way i look at it


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 25, 2018)

I split up a decent sized pine today with my new Champion. After running it for about two hours, I have thought of several modifications that I would like. I definitely do like the fixed platform, but a push-through box wedge design, not a blade, would be preferable. Presently, the far table needs to be made larger for storage and both sides made of a closed/smooth design. The engine definitely reguires additional protection. As careful as I was, I almost dropped a split. The Champion is a nice quiet machine and much easier to maneuver than the VI brand.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 26, 2018)

Split a cord and half of red oak over the weekend.  One cord of it (the heartwood) went in the stacks, and a half cord of it (the sapwood) went into the burn pit.  Almost half of the time was spent separating punky sapwood from good heartwood, these logs sat a little too long before I got to them, thanks to our insane rain this year.

I left lots of deep mud ruts in the yard with the tractor while skidding those logs to the splitter, but at least it’s done.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 26, 2018)

maybe this will be rung out so we don't have a lot of snow. i've had the same thing with my oak.


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 6, 2018)

My log splitter has been in hibernation since mid November. Today we got 20+ inches of snow. I guess winter is here now...


----------



## Ashful (Dec 6, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> My log splitter has been in hibernation since mid November. Today we got 20+ inches of snow. I guess winter is here now...


Snow season is felling and skidding season, for me.  The tractor doesn't mind the snow, and the logs skid cleaner and easier.


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 7, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Snow season is felling and skidding season, for me.  The tractor doesn't mind the snow, and the logs skid cleaner and easier.



Exactly, if you have the equipment for it, snow makes a nice glide path. Nothing like bucking up a mud caked log.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 7, 2018)

Unfortunately, my tree cutting buddy has been in the hospital all fall.  He may be done with the endeavor, and it’s on his land where I do most of my cutting.  Not sure what the future holds for me, but my years of getting spoiled with miles of straight and branch-free oak trunks may be coming to an end.  No felling scheduled for this winter, but I think I already have enough on the ground to keep me busy, awhile.


----------



## jaoneill (Dec 7, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> My log splitter has been in hibernation since mid November. Today we got 20+ inches of snow. I guess winter is here now...


Are you up on the Tugg?


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 7, 2018)

jaoneill said:


> Are you up on the Tugg?



On the northern edge, north of Copenhagen.


----------



## jaoneill (Dec 8, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> On the northern edge, north of Copenhagen.


I'm a few miles north of Richville up in St Law County. You guys do get hammered down there. We only have a couple of inches on the ground, but then again, we're generally colder (-8 as I type).


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah, it's been a crazy winter so far. Minus 6 this morning, but it was supposed to be 4 above. We were only supposed to get 8 inches of snow Thursday, but the lake affect snow turned into 20+ inches in one day. I could only manage 25 MPH driving home from work Thursday night, in my 4x4 GMC Diesel truck on unplowed roads from Watertown to my house. I don't mind snow, but I hate that much snow all at one time. I don't do snow sports. It just makes everything else much more difficult. I have to wear snowshoes just to bring firewood up to my front porch today, and the firewood rack is only 75 yards from my porch. Dragging a sled through snow that is more than knee deep without snowshoes is too much work!


----------



## jaoneill (Dec 8, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> Yeah, it's been a crazy winter so far. Minus 6 this morning, but it was supposed to be 4 above. We were only supposed to get 8 inches of snow Thursday, but the lake affect snow turned into 20+ inches in one day. I could only manage 25 MPH driving home from work Thursday night, in my 4x4 GMC Diesel truck on unplowed roads from Watertown to my house. I don't mind snow, but I hate that much snow all at one time. I don't do snow sports. It just makes everything else much more difficult. I have to wear snowshoes just to bring firewood up to my front porch today, and the firewood rack is only 75 yards from my porch. Dragging a sled through snow that is more than knee deep without snowshoes is too much work!


I hear ya....


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 8, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> View attachment 232562
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job and photos. 

Fyi- For those with the internal style slide, you need to keep the beam clear of debris. A buildup here can cause unnecessary stresses. Most have two holes to aid in removing the debris.


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2018)

Never liked that design specifically for that reason


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 8, 2018)

It's not that hard to keep clean, one or two swipes with a gloved hand and it's clear.

Thanks for posting the pic and the reminder, VirginiaIron!


----------



## greg13 (Dec 8, 2018)

You guys can keep the snow & cold up there!


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 8, 2018)

greg13 said:


> You guys can keep the snow & cold up there!



I live about 75 miles north of Syracuse. This morning we were -5, while Syracuse was a balmy 21 degrees. Not talking wind chill at all. It's amazing how much colder it is in that short a distance. They can keep the snow where the ski slopes and snowmobile trails are.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 9, 2018)

Jags said:


> Never liked that design specifically for that reason


This type of beam is all I've used for several years now, so I can't really compare it to anything else, but I don't have any trouble cleaning mine out at the end of the day.  Mine is a different brand, the same basic design.

Grab the chainsaw scrench, jam the slotted screwdriver end in between the foot plate and the debris, and just pry it out.  Then I sweep it thru the holes with my hand.  There might be a better design out there, but this one really hasn't caused me any trouble.


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 9, 2018)

It's the same design as my County Line splitter and it's never been an issue keeping it clean, seven years and counting. I split a variety of hard & soft wood, storm damaged trees, dead trees, it's never created any problems. I'm glad those clean-out holes are there, no doubt!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 9, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> It's the same design as my County Line splitter and it's never been an issue keeping it clean, seven years and counting. I split a variety of hard & soft wood, storm damaged trees, dead trees, it's never created any problems. I'm glad those clean-out holes are there, no doubt!


My Champion has it also. I prefer the slide over the beam on my other splitter since there is no concern. I do think this design is stronger since the design essentially doubles the thickness of the beam to reduce torquing. Mine is easy to clean also but it is not self cleaning. One Champion I looked at the night I purchased this unit was deficient with welds in area.


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 9, 2018)

I've never compared the different designs, I thought they were all fairly similar.


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2018)

Ashful - “hasn’t really caused me any trouble”

Oh - I understand.  Its not a deal breaker. And takes only a moment or two of time to clean, but its the basic fact that it was designed knowing this was now an added “attention point”. I will bet at some point, more than one has had a chunk wedged in there so hard it wasn’t an “easy” removal.

Tongue in cheek....
If your splitter was designed that it required you to check tire pressure before you could even start the machine, would that be a big deal?  Arguably there is positive results from doing so and probably wouldn’t take any longer to check tire pressure than to clean out the groove in discussion, but I for one wouldn’t like that added design “feature”. The less I need to think, the better off I am.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 10, 2018)

Well what i did with my splitter yesterday was... bust up some uglies and then burned them.. while watching football.. eatting snacks


----------



## jaoneill (Dec 10, 2018)

Yesterday - I split a trailer load of 18" maple rounds that should have been split four years ago. Most of it starting to go funky
sure did split easy.....


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2018)

Jags said:


> Ashful - “hasn’t really caused me any trouble”
> 
> Oh - I understand.  Its not a deal breaker. And takes only a moment or two of time to clean, but its the basic fact that it was designed knowing this was now an added “attention point”. I will bet at some point, more than one has had a chunk wedged in there so hard it wasn’t an “easy” removal.
> 
> ...



Actually, I was thinking about this, and putting a 3/4” or 1” hole in the foot plate that corresponds to this debris-trapping point, would not really compromise the design strength at all.  That way, the channel could still be welded all around it’s perimeter to the foot plate, but the debris could just push out thru the hole at the end of the channel.  It would be an end to this issue, but none I’ve seen are currently doing this.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't think much debris would go through a 3/4" or 1" hole.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 10, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Actually, I was thinking about this, and putting a 3/4” or 1” hole in the foot plate that corresponds to this debris-trapping point, would not really compromise the design strength at all.  That way, the channel could still be welded all around it’s perimeter to the foot plate, but the debris could just push out thru the hole at the end of the channel.  It would be an end to this issue, but none I’ve seen are currently doing this.


All the new units with this design, that I have seen, incorporate two oblong holes.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2018)

maple1 said:


> I don't think much debris would go through a 3/4" or 1" hole.


If it’s not small enough to go thru that hole, then it wouldn’t be trapped in that groove, in the first place.  The stuff that gets caught in mine is like compressed mulch, I see no reason it wouldn’t extrude thru a pair of holes, given 22 tons of applied force.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 10, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> All the new units with this design, that I have seen, incorporate two oblong holes.



I have debris holes in my splitters.. i like it..


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> All the new units with this design, that I have seen, incorporate two oblong holes.


Mine has these, but they're not in the direction of the force that causes the accumulation.  They're in the "bottom" of the channel, with the splitter horizontal, not the end of the channel.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Ashful said:


> If it’s not small enough to go thru that hole, then it wouldn’t be trapped in that groove, in the first place.  The stuff that gets caught in mine is like compressed mulch, I see no reason it wouldn’t extrude thru a pair of holes, given 22 tons of applied force.



I could see it just wadding up. Then building up.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2018)

maple1 said:


> I could see it just wadding up. Then building up.



Maybe.  Now someone needs to try it.  [emoji851]


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 11, 2018)

maple1 said:


> I could see it just wadding up. Then building up.





Ashful said:


> Maybe.  Now someone needs to try it.  [emoji851]



When I tried my Champion out, some of the debris would escape from these holes. BUT, the revelation only came after I observed a tremendous buildup at that location. This condition prompted the removing the debris and, for me, now necessitates a concious awairness of the potential buildup.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 11, 2018)

My wood must be cleaner.  

I have put at least 40 cords thru my splitter, usually at the rate of about 1 cord per day, and have never had any issue with troublesome build-up, there.  Yes, some material compacts there, but I just leverage it out with the scrench at the end of the day, before tossing the cover back over the splitter.  It has never been an issue, for me.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 11, 2018)

Ashful said:


> My wood must be cleaner.
> 
> I have put at least 40 cords thru my splitter, usually at the rate of about 1 cord per day, and have never had any issue with troublesome build-up, there.  Yes, some material compacts there, but I just leverage it out with the scrench at the end of the day, before tossing the cover back over the splitter.  It has never been an issue, for me.


I think the amount of debris is conversely affected by the speed of the ram. More speed = less debris.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 15, 2018)

I installed version 1 of my umbrella stand. I was tentatively going out in this rain to help friends split wood. I strapped pipe rounds to the upper framing with hose clamps- works well. Maybe I will weld them some other time. The splitting party got cancelled due to the rain.
Edit: added photo.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 22, 2018)

I fixed my hydraulic leak yesterday. A simple fix. A threaded fitting at the tank's suction line had developed a leak probably due to improper torque. I was able to get another half turn on the strainer after disassembly. This time I installed a swivel on assembly rather than the previous hard threaded connection. The swivel will make future adjustments or removal easier.
Edit: added photo.


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 24, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> Nice job and photos.
> 
> Fyi- For those with the internal style slide, you need to keep the beam clear of debris. A buildup here can cause unnecessary stresses. Most have two holes to aid in removing the debris.
> 
> View attachment 235219



I never run the wedge down that far, and I do clear the channel often. 
The bigger annoyance is the trash that the wedge drags back under the trunions, that end of the half beam is a blind box that you have to clear out often depending on how dirty the wood is


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 24, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> I live about 75 miles north of Syracuse. This morning we were -5, while Syracuse was a balmy 21 degrees. Not talking wind chill at all. It's amazing how much colder it is in that short a distance. They can keep the snow where the ski slopes and snowmobile trails are.


I was just in balmy Syracuse a week ago, spent two nights fixing an airplane, it was warmer there than back in Manchester, NH


----------



## greg13 (Dec 24, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> I was just in balmy Syracuse a week ago, spent two nights fixing an airplane, it was warmer there than back in Manchester, NH



Just shy of 70* last Friday blew the record away. I could deal with it all winter long!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 24, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> I never run the wedge down that far, and I do clear the channel often.
> The bigger annoyance is the trash that the wedge drags back under the trunions, that end of the half beam is a blind box that you have to clear out often depending on how dirty the wood is


Most of the time my wood is already in decay in some way so it is usually pretty trashy.


----------



## JimBear (Dec 30, 2018)

Just over 2 cords of Mulberry, threw a bunch of big uglies & kindling in the wagon for the fire pit. Now I just have about 5 cord of Hedge (Osage Orange) to split, I’m not too concerned about the old stuff on the left needing to dry much more if it hasn’t dried after 30-50 years it’s probably not going to dry.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jan 1, 2019)

Split some wood with the 27T Champion, today. It split like a champ!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jan 12, 2019)

I caught a break with the cold temps yesterday, the ground froze up, mostly. Normally, I've been splitting on location to contain the debris. But, I was able to scamper the loader into the woods and pull out the remaining large rounds I had on the ground, before the afternoon thaw, and bring them over to my old staging area to split them all up.


----------



## Todd67 (Jan 12, 2019)

I used my 8 pound maul to split some large splits that would be difficult for my wife to load into the stove. It's way too cold to use my gas splitter, -4 now and maybe a high of 5 today.


----------



## XmasTreefarmer (Jan 28, 2019)

i've had my MTD  25T splitter since about 2004 - it's been a great machine.  It's still going strong splitting about 4 cords a year.  I happened to catch a YouTube video of a guy who was adding a Splitter Table to his Black Diamond Splitter.  As soon as I saw that I was thinking, I've got to get one of those!   

No more taking a big half split off and setting by my feet while I split the other half, no more pieces falling off on the other side of the splitter that I have to walk around and pick up.  The older I get the more I am into conservation of energy - mine!  

I looked at the metal splitter tables and there were none that would fit my splitter.  Then I looked into modifying one to fit my splitter - that was going to be a lot of drilling and bending of steel - not my strong suit.  Then I had a brainstorm - make one out of a scrap of 3/4" Treated Plywood that I had in the basement!  I loved the price - free!   I bolted it right on to the existing log cradle on the side opposite the operator.  I tried it out and it worked great, but it needed a "stop" across the end to prevent pieces from sliding off, so I added that.  Since I had it in the basement I decided to paint it to match the splitter.  I just happened to have some Black and some Red paint on hand.  Click to enlarge the images.





And here's the table in action!




It's a super time saver.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jan 30, 2019)

I was reading about some small engine horror stories where the spark plug is cross threaded from the factory, so I decided to check mine. All is fine and I added a dab of copper never seize.


----------



## XmasTreefarmer (Jan 30, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> I was reading about some small engine horror stories where the spark plug is cross threaded from the factory, so I decided to check mine. All is fine and I added a dab of copper never seize.



Well that sounds like a relief.  Always good when you have done something to the machine or the engine so that you know it's right.  When I'm replacing a plug I always use a high temp never seize - it's just good insurance - and then I only start them with my fingers - either on the plug or on a socket with the plug in it.  No way to cross thread it if you do it like and then switch to a wrench once you know it's going in right.  I'm also a fan of torquing to the mfgs, spec.  I feel like I can probably do it by feel, but feel better when I use the torque wrench.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 30, 2019)

I suspect the torque spec is for dry thread.  De-rate for lubed thread, if you’re putting anti-seize on the threads.


----------



## Dieselhead (Jan 30, 2019)

Towed it out from winterization today to take care of some problem pines I’ve been dealing with. I’ve had good luck with the Ariens 27 ton. Have at least 50 cord through it.


----------



## XmasTreefarmer (Jan 30, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I suspect the torque spec is for dry thread.  De-rate for lubed thread, if you’re putting anti-seize on the threads.



Ashful - Nice catch!  Thank you.  Thought I knew what I was doing, but I didn't.  Back in the day, it seemed that mfg's spec manuals specified some lubricant before torquing.  Then they listed the torque values for each fastener.  I just extended that to spark plugs.  

I just checked and found information from NGK where they specifically state NOT to use any sort of anti-seize before torquing a spark plug.  They warn that doing so may result in over-tightening and damage to the plug and/or cylinder head!   They also said that all NGK plugs are treated with corrosion resistant plating, so do not require any corrosion protection. 

I've been using anti-seize on spark plugs for probably 40 years and have not had a problem, but I'll never use it again.  I always torque to the low value in the range and perhaps that's what's been saving me.  There's just something about a steel thread spark plug screwing into an aluminum head that has always made me cautious.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 30, 2019)

XmasTreefarmer said:


> Ashful - Nice catch!  Thank you.  Thought I knew what I was doing, but I didn't.  Back in the day, it seemed that mfg's spec manuals specified some lubricant before torquing.  Then they listed the torque values for each fastener.  I just extended that to spark plugs.
> 
> I just checked and found information from NGK where they specifically state NOT to use any sort of anti-seize before torquing a spark plug.  They warn that doing so may result in over-tightening and damage to the plug and/or cylinder head!   They also said that all NGK plugs are treated with corrosion resistant plating, so do not require any corrosion protection.
> 
> I've been using anti-seize on spark plugs for probably 40 years and have not had a problem, but I'll never use it again.  I always torque to the low value in the range and perhaps that's what's been saving me.  There's just something about a steel thread spark plug screwing into an aluminum head that has always made me cautious.



I understand the desire to lube, I usually like to apply anti-seize on all of my fasteners, as well.  I suppose you could look at the typical ratio of lubed to dry torque values for a fastener of similar diameter and pitch, and then divide the dry torque value for the spark plug by that ratio, but I’ve always just relied on having clean new threads on my plugs.  I also tend to replace plugs every year or two, even though I’m usually well short of the prescribed lifetime or cleaning interval.


----------



## XmasTreefarmer (Jan 31, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I understand the desire to lube, I usually like to apply anti-seize on all of my fasteners, as well.  I suppose you could look at the typical ratio of lubed to dry torque values for a fastener of similar diameter and pitch, and then divide the dry torque value for the spark plug by that ratio, but I’ve always just relied on having clean new threads on my plugs.  I also tend to replace plugs every year or two, even though I’m usually well short of the prescribed lifetime or cleaning interval.



I too am a fan of replacing plugs every few years whether it's called for or not.  It's such cheap insurance that that part of the ignition system is working (and you get a chance to inspect the plug that you remove to see if the engine might be running a little rich, a little lean, or if there are oil issues developing.

A couple of times in my many years of using internal combustion engines I've had an engine not running right that was giving me fits wondering if I had old gas in the tank, clogged air filter, or what?   Turned out that a plug that looked good, wasn't.  Especially if you are doing all of your own work, you can so easily afford to put a plug in which only costs a few bucks.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 19, 2020)

I installed an adjustable hold valve within my lift circuit today. I got it because the larger rounds were torquing and bouncing the splitter as I lifted them. I initially unsuccessfully tried a line restrictor to slow the lift down.  A buddy of mine has 40" rounds and I needed to have greater control of the lift speed. With this installed, it gives me really precise and minute control of the lift in the upward and downward stroke. I am not worried so much about lowering the lift with a load, but with this hold installed, lowering the lift with a load is also more controlled. Works better than the load check within a spool since it is adjustable.



			https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36718_36718


----------



## salecker (Dec 21, 2020)

nathan125 said:


> The spider appears to be all chewed up, think you were onto something. thank you
> Will get a new part and I will report back!


Make your own out of conveyor belting...
Thats whats in mine for the last 5 years.
No parts stores around hear,4 hour drive round trip to the nearest civilization.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 22, 2020)

I walked by mine yesterday ..


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 22, 2020)

I moved mine over a dite on Sunday so I could get my snowmobile out of the shed.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 23, 2020)

unfortunately nothing


----------



## maple1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Mine didn't get started all year, this year. Been 14 months since I used it.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 23, 2020)

What have I done to or with my splitter... All  I can say is that what I did... is illegal in most states including  Arkansas...


----------



## johneh (Dec 23, 2020)

I took a look at mine to see that there were 
no unwanted critters making it there home
under the cover


----------



## qwee (Dec 24, 2020)

I have 2 splitters - a little one, 8 ton, and a 22 ton DHT. I haven't used the 22-ton for a few years (oops). I tried to get it started but it isn't starting. So, I moved over to the little splitter. It needed a few repairs, 1) reattached the gas tank with rubber washers, 2) new air hose w/clamp, 3) one new wheel, and 4) new hydraulic oil. The little beast fired right up. It is kind of loud.

It has been a while for me since I've used a splitter. It is a slow going splitter, but I've started working my way through about 12 cords of rounds - I've split 1/2 cord so far.  I've already got the splitter stuck twice in knots, and had to use a sledge to get the wood free (oh yeah, you can't start in a knot with a 8-ton splitter).

I've been splitting ash (white), red elm (purplish), ponderosa pine (pinkish orange), and russian olive (chocolate). I like splitting the red elm the best. The ash is 'buggy' on the inside so some of it isn't straight grained. And some is big. The little splitter will split it but it is a pain to get it in place on the splitter. And ponderosa rounds had a lot of branches so knotty. I'll try to split a cord a day now that I'm up and splitting again.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Mar 22, 2021)

Worked the bastard this weekend...funny as I was running it when it kicked into  second. The engine throttle  would kicked down ... Hmm went and changed the filter ..all is right again ....


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 24, 2021)

salecker said:


> Make your own out of conveyor belting...
> Thats whats in mine for the last 5 years.
> No parts stores around hear,4 hour drive round trip to the nearest civilization.


I got a couple extra in my onboard tool box just for that reason.


----------

